# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Marked Female Hairline Advancement: Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC/LA)

## Billena

This 48-year-old woman lost much of her hair 10 years ago in the frontal region (forehead and temporal areas).  She can be seen before and only 7 months after a 1935 graft FUT session with Dr. Wesley.  

The purpose of this session was to create a healthy framing of her face.  During the process of early growth (prior to a year post transplantation), the design can be heightened by the use of a scalp concealing powder (as she is using in this image).  This new framing of her face has allowed her to wear her hair in virtually any style that she chooses!

----------

